# Nouvelle version de l'app RATP



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour ce matin l'app RATP pour mon iPhone et mon Apple Watch. Et je le regrette bien ! L'ergonomie est nulle, les informations d'horaires que me donnait la version précédente ont disparu, et de plus la nouvelle version laisse tomber l'Apple Watch (mais cela n'est pas dit dans les notes de la mise à jour). Voici le texte d'un courriel que je viens d'envoyer à mobiles@ratp.fr :

« Pourriez-vous me dire comment revenir à la précédente version de l’appli RATP ?
En effet, la nouvelle version ne semble pas prendre en charge  l’Apple Watch, information que vous ne donnez pas lors de la mise-à-jour, ce qui est bien dommage car j’aurais gardé l’ancienne version de votre application si je l'avais sue.
De plus, les horaires de passage de bus de certaines de mes stations préférées sont cachés par le nom de la direction. Quand je demande l’horaire du bus 187 à la station Porte d’Orléans, à la place de l’indication de l’horaire je lis le nom du terminus !
_Plus simple, plus efficace, plus ergonomique_. Ce sont les termes de votre communication. Nous ne sommes pourtant pas le 1er avril. 
Merci donc de m’indiquer comment revenir à la version précédente. »


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2019)

Hmmm ... à mon avis, tu l’as dans l’os !


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2019)

Je m'en doutes bien. Mon courriel avait pour but de dire mon mécontentement, je sais bien qu'on ne me donnera pas la possibilité de revenir en arrière.


----------

